

Slow motion lightning video is mindblowing [video] - alexwg
http://gizmodo.com/5034458/slow-motion-lightning-video-is-mindblowing-will-sell-a-thousand-slo+mo-cameras

======
ed
Nature's implementation of parallel search

~~~
andreyf
What kind of search would that be? Locally, each branch follows some simple
heuristic, but where does a lightning bolt split?

